

Ask HN: Where do you save the good articles? - rabc

I'm seeing a lot of good articles/blog posts here in HN and saving them in Evernote to further reference.<p>And you, do you save them? Where and how?
======
deutronium
I just upvote them and visit HN's saved stories on the profile.

------
taphangum
<http://instapaper.com>

~~~
revorad
Ever since I started using instapaper, it's the only bookmarking tool I use.
It's so good to read with even on my crappy samsung phone.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm still working fitfully on my "Great Articles" concept. I store things in
there, and then review them occasionally.

I've not done much on it lately because of other commitments, but it's still
proving useful.

------
rrecchia
What i did was install a copy of wordpress and have about 6 or 7 main areas -
Linux, db, scripts, how-to and i have kept adding articles and how-to's that i
have collected over the past 4 years and have basically my own internal Linux
how-to site - wordpress even though not really meant for it is a great tool
for this kinda thing.

------
catlike
I created an Evernote notebook called "Links to Read", things that _seem_
interesting I use the Chrome/Evernote clipper to add to that notebook. Every
couple of weekends I take an hour or so and read through whatever restrikes my
fancy.

~~~
rabc
I do something like this, too.

I have a note to save all the useful links, read them later and save the good
ones in a separate Notebook using Evernote Clipper.

~~~
catlike
I used to use a single note as well, and still do for books I want to purchase
but find it faster to dump them into a separate notebook to record and also
faster then to read/delete them later

------
swombat
<http://swombat.com> :-)

------
lylejohnson
I send the articles to Instapaper, but if the comment threads are especially
good I save those to my delicious bookmarks as well.

